# To boob or not to boob



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Is it just me, or is there generally a much higher RATING/POSTS ratio for females than for male?

P.S. Yes, I'm bored at work and noticed this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me, or is there generally a much higher RATING/POSTS ratio for females than for male?
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm bored at work and noticed this


Post ratio, yes, they multitask, we just try to “keep up”.
Rating, can’t say, maybe because there are fewer females on the forum more males rate their posts..

PS, I’m not and work and not bored, just trying to postpone the inevitable visit to the emergency dentist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Post ratio, yes, they multitask, we just try to “keep up”.
> Rating, can’t say, maybe because there are fewer females on the forum more males rate their posts..
> 
> PS, I’m not and work and not bored, just trying to postpone the inevitable visit to the emergency dentist.



I just noticed that my ratings is roughly double my amount of posts made, but most girls have up to 3 or 4 times more ratings than posts
Got me thinking, is all.

My day is looking up though, as my direct senior just made me a fresh cappuccino, now all I have to do is stick it out until 4pm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

Lol I enjoy sharing my experiences - I never take notice of my post statistics and @Stosta then let me know I was close to 3000 posts. I could not believe my eyes.

I care more about quality posts than about statistics. If you can engage an audience and keep them mesmerised, then you've done your job.

Being poor has enabled me to do diy so easily, it saves me money and time in the long run. Plus being able to do anything gives me a great satisfaction in my work at the end of the day. It's not mass produced and not commercially available which makes diy stuff unique.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Post ratio, yes, they multitask, we just try to “keep up”.
> Rating, can’t say, maybe because there are fewer females on the forum more males rate their posts..
> 
> PS, I’m not and work and not bored, just trying to postpone the inevitable visit to the emergency dentist.


Sterkte ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Sterkte ...


Ek gaan dit nodig kry,  no dentist around here open, stuck like this untill 2/1/2019. Can’t drink so painpills it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ek gaan dit nodig kry,  no dentist around here open, stuck like this untill 2/1/2019. Can’t drink so painpills it is.


sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/12/18)

in all fairness, your profile pick has no cleavage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> in all fairness, your profile pick has no cleavage.


Exactly my point, how are we men supposed to compete for likes with no cleavage!?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Exactly my point, how are we men supposed to compete for likes with no cleavage!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 154623


Bwhahahahahahaha or man buns...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me, or is there generally a much higher RATING/POSTS ratio for females than for male?
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm bored at work and noticed this



Yes, even on forums they talk more than men.......hehehe

Edit: Oh, sorry. I think I read your post wrong...........lmfao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me, or is there generally a much higher RATING/POSTS ratio for females than for male?
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm bored at work and noticed this


Yes, they have boobs. No man can compete with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/12/18)

Lol


Viper_SA said:


> Exactly my point, how are we men supposed to compete for likes with no cleavage!?



by showing us gals ur intellectual side... And maybe showing us ur big bad vape gear lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Lol @Viper_SA don't be "jaloers" man

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Lol @Viper_SA don't be "jaloers" man


Don't make us show off that plumber's ass cleavage

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't make us show off that plumber's ass cleavage


Please don't

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't make us show off that plumber's ass cleavage



Its really handy for storage

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its really handy for storage
> 
> View attachment 154636

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Don't make us show off that plumber's ass cleavage


Better than man buns and moobs

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/18)

Ofcourse the ladies will get higher ratings, we men need and enjoy having some adult supervision around.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

